# Easy bit changing



## yairfe (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a Makita 3601B mounted to my router table. Bit changing requires two wrenches (and two hands...) and is not possible from the top.

I solved it by machining a special wrench-shaped handle, cut from a 3 mm steel plate using a jigsaw and metal blade.

To change the bit, using the router lift I raise the router until the upper nut (there are two) of the bit-collet protrudes just above the table surface. Then, with my left hand I push the handle towards the router to engage the lower nut - and using my right hand I open or close the upper nut, releasing or fastening the bit. The handle is equipped with a spring, ensuring that normally it is pulled off the router collet, and engaged only when I push it.

Enclosed some pics describing the device. Most pics depict the device as seen from behind the table top.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing( great idea)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yair that's quite an accomplishment . Nice work


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Great solution to a common problem.

Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a very good idea Yair.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yair, That is really neat - you guys from Israel certainly have a knack for smart metal machining work! I've admired many things machined in your country for several years! Thanks very much for sharing that idea with us!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia, USA


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Necessity is the mother of invention - nice tool.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Clever!! Very smart people on this site.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

A smart solution, Yair. Congratulations!!!


----------



## yairfe (Sep 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you all, guys!


----------

